# Hey Boss, who do I send this invoice to?



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone know where to send this invoice to? Warranties cover lost income correct?:hammerhead:










Oh, its not covered under warranty????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If warranties covered lost revenue and everything else associated with something going down under warranty, I could probably retire with the refund checks I'd get back. 

Oomkes could retire off his MDV alone.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

My one truck is such a small fry, they wouldn't even care. I just posted with the thought that maybe someone from boss might see that these things affect people's businesses. From a season that has been EXTREMELY slow, these storms would have helped the bottom line...

Obviously it's not intended to go to anyone.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Always have a backup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Always have a backup


It was brand new last fall.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good Luck with that...Maybe you will get a Boss Mug and a I'm sorry....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You forgot the alcohol consumed dealing with this.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mug would be pushing it, I was going to say a koozie...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> You forgot the alcohol consumed dealing with this.


I don't think he can claim for you too...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't think he can claim for you too...


I was just trying to have one along with him. I give him credit, I think I would have needed bail money.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is all it took for Oomkes to become a Slappy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> This is all it took for Oomkes to become a Slappy
> View attachment 178428


Quickcubes are on the way...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mug would be pushing it, I was going to say a koozie...


Be lucky to get a sticker.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Quickcubes are on the way...


No wiring, modules, controllers, belts, augers, motors, chains, batteries, vibrators,etc.... to fail on the Quick Cubes..............Thumbs Up


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> No wiring, modules, controllers, belts, augers, motors, chains, batteries, vibrators,etc.... to fail on the Quick Cubes..............Thumbs Up


This is true. And I bet Nate was more efficient than I was last week!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a side not, why can't Quickbooks ever get their column lines in order, like at the bottom at the "Total" box. That kind of stuff drives me nuts.........


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you forget to add in your wife's driven time for here wasted trip?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> Just a side not, why can't Quickbooks ever get their column lines in order, like at the bottom at the "Total" box. That kind of stuff drives me nuts.........


Yes!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> Did you forget to add in your wife's driven time for here wasted trip?


:laugh: and a pissed off wife fee!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Just a side not, why can't Quickbooks ever get their column lines in order, like at the bottom at the "Total" box. That kind of stuff drives me nuts.........


Someone who doesn't wear a cheese wheel can make it line up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone who doesn't wear a cheese wheel can make it line up.


http://www.cheesehead.com/
I know you secretly want none. Happy shopping


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> Just a side not, why can't Quickbooks ever get their column lines in order, like at the bottom at the "Total" box. That kind of stuff drives me nuts.........


Go into create an invoice, formatting and then edit the margins, you can move the coloums over and then save it.
We have a couple different templates we use, one for maintence services like mowing, snow and ice mgmt.
And then another one for irrigation work or landscape installs which would include parts /materials installed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Go into create an invoice, formatting and then edit the margins, you can move the coloums over and then save it.
> We have a couple different templates we use, one for maintence services like mowing, snow and ice mgmt.
> And then another one for irrigation work or landscape installs which would include parts /materials installed


Like I said...he wears a cheese wheel, he's not that advanced.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> http://www.cheesehead.com/
> I know you secretly want none. Happy shopping


Sure...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was brand new last fall.


Didnt say it is right or doesnt blow donkeys but gota have a backup.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> :laugh: and a pissed off wife fee!


That's usually in the tip column...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Didnt say it is right or doesnt blow donkeys but gota have a backup.


The guy just started salting this year. It's not like he can go spend another $5-6k on a backup spreader in an area that gets 10 inches of snow and he's a sub.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> :laugh: and a pissed off wife fee!


Quickbooks margins don't go big enough for that fee some days...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The guy just started salting this year. It's not like he can go spend another $5-6k on a backup spreader in an area that gets 10 inches of snow and he's a sub.


It sucks what they put him through. Incompetence
And, after all he's been though this week, he's still managed to keep a sense of humor.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The guy just started salting this year. It's not like he can go spend another $5-6k on a backup spreader in an area that gets 10 inches of snow and he's a sub.


Hear ya oooomkes.. never seen you soo compassionate


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Go into create an invoice, formatting and then edit the margins, you can move the coloums over and then save it.
> We have a couple different templates we use, one for maintence services like mowing, snow and ice mgmt.
> And then another one for irrigation work or landscape installs which would include parts /materials installed


Yea, I know, I've had the misfortune of having a couple computers crash and having to start QB over from scratch. I've spent a lot of time customizing the templates. Just bugs me when others send out invoices w/o fixing little stuff like that.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Just an FYI, all of that stuff floats, if that makes it more appealing to you?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The guy just started salting this year. It's not like he can go spend another $5-6k on a backup spreader in an area that gets 10 inches of snow and he's a sub.


He claims he lost $5800 in one week, could have bought a second box (or better yet a full set of Quick Cubes ) for that money. ....


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

docment everything and pictures. keep track of parts they put in. write down every thing they say. then go get a big city lawyer who only does equipment design failures. sue them and the dealer and wait 3 or 4 years and will get something from them . only hire lawyer who does not get one cent if he does not win.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There used to be guy here who cared about this stuff, maybe Boss is having issues with their transition to Toro, you would think they would have some kind of media guy on the site. Incedently, I have been through this before with a competitor who stepped up. 
From my profile page...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You might want to wait to send that invoice . It only worked till you tried to use it last time they fixed it .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> Yea, I know, I've had the misfortune of having a couple computers crash and having to start QB over from scratch. I've spent a lot of time customizing the templates. Just bugs me when others send out invoices w/o fixing little stuff like that.
> 
> Just an FYI, all of that stuff floats, if that makes it more appealing to you?


That is not my usual invoice I send. That is just the basic one that comes on QuickBooks. The one I downloaded is lined up, but I just used this plain one for this. It doesn't seem right that the user needs to figure out how to line it up though. It should come looking clean.



jomama45 said:


> He claims he lost $5800 in one week, could have bought a second box (or better yet a full set of Quick Cubes ) for that money. ....


Correct, but I usually don't have ice storms lasting for days that I would have treated 7 times in a weeks span either. If I knew ahead of time that I would be out for 2 weeks over a single issue, I would have had a better back up plan than salting my accounts with a walk behind, and having others cover my sub work. Next year will be different. Just need to stack this up to a paid experience, and not let it happen again.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Hear ya oooomkes.. never seen you soo compassionate


He took Buffys online people's skills class...It's starting to pay dividends...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> He took Buffys online people's skills class...It's starting to pay dividends...


Most difficult student to date.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Most difficult student to date.....


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Most difficult student to date.....


Everyone has to be good at something.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So @Mark Oomkes @kimber750 what would your invoices to Meyer/Swenson look like if you did one like this???


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So @Mark Oomkes @kimber750 what would your invoices to Meyer/Swenson look like if you did one like this???


Probably a zero or two added in somewhere.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So @Mark Oomkes @kimber750 what would your invoices to Meyer/Swenson look like if you did one like this???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Probably a zero or two added in somewhere.


I don't know what the one to the rental company I've got skids from would be for this winter. A lot...

Ive got 2 final tier 4 Bobcat's from said rental company that have been down more than they've run this winter. It's so bad, we have spare fuel filters and tools to change them for them in the cabs of each machine.

But yet I have 3 tier 3 Bobcats, and 2 tier 4 Bobcats that have been perfect all winter. They're all getting the same fuel, same fuel treatment, etc. One of the 2 rentals with issues runs right along side one of my FT4 machines. Fuel is coming out of the same 550 gallon bulk tank that is on site, for rental FT4, my FT4, and a sub's T3 machine. Plus a T2 loader. Fill everything up at the same time, and the rental is the only thing with issues.

Same fuel goes into transfer tank for another grouping of machines. FT4 rental, 2 of my own T3, and my own FT4. Again, only one with issues is the rental FT4.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

When that stuff is truly a manufacturer error I actually do write up an invoice, send it, and get no response.

I also write difference checks for overpayments at the end of each month too.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jomama45 said:


> Yea, I know, I've had the misfortune of having a couple computers crash and having to start QB over from scratch. I've spent a lot of time customizing the templates. Just bugs me when others send out invoices w/o fixing little stuff like that.
> 
> Just an FYI, all of that stuff floats, if that makes it more appealing to you?


You should try backing up your file to an external hard drive each time you close it..


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@JMHConstruction I found the place you were looking for


Philbilly2 said:


> You should try backing up your file to an external hard drive each time you close it..


If you are using QuickBooks, you should be creating backups, like, hourly anyway


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> @JMHConstruction I found the place you were looking for
> 
> If you are using QuickBooks, you should be creating backups, like, hourly anyway
> 
> View attachment 178545


:laugh::laugh: That was good


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Holding yourself to the same standard that you expect or would be happy to expect from companies thatyou are a client to is the best way. Its a hard way, but in the end it is worth it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> You should try backing up your file to an external hard drive each time you close it..


Lol
Hard drive, what is this 1995?
SSD is the way to go


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol
> Hard drive, what is this 1995?
> SSD is the way to go


After about throwing my last computer out the window, I bought one with SSD. Wow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SSD???

Fracking computers...Firefox updated automatically when I rebooted, lost my bookmarks, history, passwords. I'm no computer geek so the instructions for restoring make zero sense to me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol
> Hard drive, what is this 1995?
> SSD is the way to go


I don't get it...

What is SSD?

What is no good about an external hard drive?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 178452


Visiting Times square? Broadway?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Visiting Times square? Broadway?


Huh?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SSDs rock for performance, but I'd be careful about trusting them to important business information as their reliability is still well below conventional hard drives. I have an SSD that my work computer boots and runs from but then everything is automatically backed up to a regular drive in the background


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I still use an external hard drive. What is an SSD?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I still use an external hard drive. What is an SSD?


Solid state drive. Basically a big flash drive. In your computer itself, it can make a huge, almost crazy performance increase. For an external drive, it won't matter much as the connection is likely slower than the drive anyway


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you set up your desktop with 2 same size ssd's and your operating system as raid 1, the second hard drive will mirror the first and you will have a backup


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> if you set up your desktop with 2 same size ssd's and your operating system as raid 1, the second hard drive will mirror the first and you will have a backup


Except that you then you have 2 potentially unreliable drives instead of just one. There's no need to have the backup drive as an SSD; a conventional drive will have a much larger storage capacity for less money.

I use a free versioning app called Autover that stores copies of my documents each time they change, so it makes good use of the extra capacity.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so how many drives do you have?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Huh?


Looks like the debt clock in Times square NYC.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Looks like the debt clock in Times square NYC.


Ooooh, yeah it was. Sorry, forgot about that post.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> so how many drives do you have?


2, a 250 gb SSD and a 2 TB conventional.

That's my desktop at work, anyway. My laptop at home has a single drive which is a SSD/Conventional hybrid.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> 2, a 250 gb SSD and a 2 TB conventional.
> 
> That's my desktop at work, anyway. My laptop at home has a single drive which is a SSD/Conventional hybrid.


Wish I had the money for a 2 tb ssd,
Currently using a HD with a 512 ssd which runs the OS as well as many programs,
I picked up a 256 but have yet to put it in the tower.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wow... I know how people feel when I talk about the workings of the valve body on an Allison transmission now...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> wow... I know how people feel when I talk about the workings of the valve body on an Allison transmission now...


For extra speed, swapping out your Murphy chips with high performance transistoid electrifiers will more than triple the bandwidth of your DDR3 bus. That will get your latency down to negative amperage.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> For extra speed, swapping out your Murphy chips with high performance transistoid electrifiers will more than triple the bandwidth of your DDR3 bus. That will get your latency down to negative amperage.


Yeah... great story...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> For extra speed, swapping out your Murphy chips with high performance transistoid electrifiers will more than triple the bandwidth of your DDR3 bus. That will get your latency down to negative amperage.


I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing...


I personally would just install a Flux Capacitor and apply 1.21 jiggawatts... done.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like I should have made reference to "Intel", "Java", and "Cryptocurrency"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I feel like I should have made reference to "Intel", "Java", and "Cryptocurrency"


I prefer Dunkin Dounuts....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I personally would just install a Flux Capacitor and apply 1.21 jiggawatts... done.


"What the hell is a 'jiggawatt'?"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> "What the hell is a 'jiggawatt'?"


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

All I know about the SSD is that my computer starts up and is ready in about 10 seconds or less, and I get absolutely no lag time in my CAD and 3D programs


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> All I know about the SSD is that my computer starts up and is ready in about 10 seconds or less, and I get absolutely no lag time in my CAD and 3D programs


What does any of this have to do with who at Boss gets Matt's invoice anyhow??? :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does any of this have to do with who at Boss gets Matt's invoice anyhow??? :laugh:


You are just TRYING to get MJD to rain fire down on us, aren't you?

Boss wasn't paying his invoice anyway, so we are making him feel better with humor and free computer advice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does any of this have to do with who at Boss gets Matt's invoice anyhow??? :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 178894


That train really gets around


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For once this one can't be blamed on Oomkes and Defcon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For once this one can't be blamed on Oomkes and Defcon.


I have no idea what you're talking aboot.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> That train really gets around


I think I hold the record


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

No need to "rain fire" but the threads run its course...closing this out Thumbs Up


----------

